

The Departed Queen (2012) - axlelonghorn
http://magazine.storycollider.org/2012/features/the-departed-queen/view-all/

======
axlelonghorn
For those that want to watch the game as the article unfolds, here it is:
[http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessgame?gid=1648780](http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessgame?gid=1648780)
(arrow keys advance the game)

------
ArekDymalski
I didn't imagine that one can write an article about chess so _fascinating_ ,
that a laic like me can get completely immersed in the story.

